# Strength to Aesthetic Diet Transition?



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 10, 2016)

Coming back from back injury, still eating like my powerlifting days which results in gains of 1.5-2 lbs. a week when bulking (which I currently am). Just gain a lot of fat. Transitioning full on into the realm of bodybuilding (doc approved) so need to clean this up. Diet typically entails whole eggs, juices, lunchmeat sandwhiches, Buttmud shakes (pb, ice cream, whey, cream, choc milk), frozen meals, a chicken breast a day, pizza once a week for giggles.

Figure I can either lower my surplus a bit to bulk slower, or keep calories about the same but hit it clean with more protein/less carbs to essentially 'lean bulk' or whatever (not an expert...).

Honestly, I wouldn't mind tossing down chicken/rice 4-7 times a day like a lot of my idols do day in and day out since I already hate the chore of eating...but is the benefit that noticeable versus a controlled 'dirty' bulk? Also to those of you who survive off the ol' chicken/rice combo: are you pretty much taking 2 breasts a day and splitting them up over X meals?

Thanks for the help dudes, stay sick


----------



## mickems (Feb 10, 2016)

I tried the chicken, broccoli, rice routine a couple years back and I absolutely hated it. it makes it easy because, you know what you need to eat and how much but, it gets quite boring, imo.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2016)

There is no such thing as a dirty bulk or a chubby cut. No such thing as eating clean.  No difference between a bodybuilding versus powerlifting diet.

Just lower your intake.  Keep your carbs in the 50 to 55% of daily caloric intake.  Don't get carried away with protein. Train hard.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2016)

now im the last person to give advise on a bodybuilding diet because im currently on a weight loss journey from being a total obese guy that ate for powerlifting and strength, so I was telling myself that at least! fact was I was eating from depression instead. so I changed my diet and lost over 220lbs now and I never eat chicken,rice and broccoli more than twice a week. hate it! I mix it up with steak and baked sweet potato, ground bison and jasmine rice with stir fry mixed veggies(I add a tablespoon of general tsos sauce to them) and I also do blackened redfish over yellow rice with lemon garlic sauce. I had to get creative to stay on track but have indeed done it without boring chicken and rice. im actually afraid to eat in fear ill regain my weight and go back to the 472lb fat guy I had become but so far im killing it! good luck! look forward to your progress and many others here as well! its great motivation for me in my journey for sure!!


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no such thing as a dirty bulk or a chubby cut. No such thing as eating clean.  No difference between a bodybuilding versus powerlifting diet.
> 
> Just lower your intake.  Keep your carbs in the 50 to 55% of daily caloric intake.  Don't get carried away with protein. Train hard.


 exactly what I try to stay with and so far its worked awesome!


----------



## snake (Feb 10, 2016)

I control my weight with my fat intake so the chicken and rice diet is not foreign to me. You will not go hungry on that diet but eating becomes a real chore.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 10, 2016)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> Coming back from back injury, still eating like my powerlifting days which results in gains of 1.5-2 lbs. a week when bulking (which I currently am). Just gain a lot of fat. Transitioning full on into the realm of bodybuilding (doc approved) so need to clean this up. Diet typically entails whole eggs, juices, lunchmeat sandwhiches, Buttmud shakes (pb, ice cream, whey, cream, choc milk), frozen meals, a chicken breast a day, pizza once a week for giggles.
> 
> Figure I can either lower my surplus a bit to bulk slower, or keep calories about the same but hit it clean with more protein/less carbs to essentially 'lean bulk' or whatever (not an expert...).
> 
> ...



POB said it right...it's all about hitting the right ratio of macros (protein:fats:carbs) and this differs for everyone. When I refer to "clean eating" I mean things such as eating certain types of carbs or overeating certain types of carbs or fats etc..like not eating donuts as your primary carb source throughout the day vs complex carbs like sweet potatoes...Chicken and rice does suck but u don't have to eat just chicken and rice!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 10, 2016)

Dafuq is wrong with donuts?!??


----------



## Dex (Feb 10, 2016)

Yes, the chicken and rice diet get very old. I eat about 6lbs of chicken each week and I am over it. Seriously thinking about putting it in the damn blender so I can chug it down.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Dafuq is wrong with donuts?!??


I wish I could still eat donuts! dammit! lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2016)

bigdog said:


> I wish I could still eat donuts! dammit! lol



You can.  One. And drop carbs from other meals. A donut want make you fat. Eating too much makes you fat.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 10, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> You can.  One. And drop carbs from other meals. A donut want make you fat. Eating too much makes you fat.


naa its the fear of addition for me! im still getting over my eating problem i struggled with for years lol. i tell myself to avoid the gateway drugs lmao!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 11, 2016)

I still eat donuts cuz they are fukking incredible...I said eating donuts all day as your primary source of carbs (as an exaggeration) isn't a good idea..obviously. **** it, idc go eat donuts before your workout.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a problem with Oreos. I can't have just one or two. Unless that's all that's left because the night before I ate the whole pack but had to leave a couple so I "didn't eat them all"


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Feb 11, 2016)

Was kind of afraid of being criticized on this one for the more basic nature, but once more lots of solid insight and advice here. You're all as sagely wise as you are badass!

And ironically enough...

1) I represent the Doughnuts As PreWorkout Crew myself
2) Dex I JUST started blending my chicken into smoothies! Can of piping broth with a plump breast, NutriBullet that sucker, chug it like chicken noodle soup


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 11, 2016)

bigdog said:


> naa its the fear of addition for me! im still getting over my eating problem i struggled with for years lol. i tell myself to avoid the gateway drugs lmao!



I actually completely understand where you are coming from with that.


----------



## bigdog (Feb 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I actually completely understand where you are coming from with that.


thanks! it is getting easier by the day though since im actually eating a lot of clean whole foods and although im gaining weight, my bmi continues to fall so im sticking to it! all the lost strength from weight loss is really coming back faster than I thought as well.


----------



## Grego (Jan 20, 2019)

You guys are crybabies sniveling about chicken and rice.


----------

